# Cleaning dust off trains.



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Any advice/tips for cleaning dust off of locomotives/rolling stock?


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

For O scale, I'll use a 1" paintbrush and Z scale it's a gentle blow.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Of got some decade old dust. A air compressor wont blow it off


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

A soft artist's brush should work. Take the items outside, dap the bristle tips gently against the worst of it, and blow at the same time with your mouth.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I use large make-up brushes. They are super soft and get in all the nooks and crannies.

You can get them at larger pharmacies or Walmart...

Tom


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bonz85 said:


> Any advice/tips for cleaning dust off of locomotives/rolling stock?


Just wondering, what scale are we talking about?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Krieglok said:


> I use large make-up brushes. They are super soft and get in all the nooks and crannies.
> 
> You can get them at larger pharmacies or Walmart...
> 
> Tom


Or your wife's makeup drawer. Just don't get caught.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

a soft brush would work, doesn't matter from where, lol
and a vacumn cleaner to pick up the dust if done inside ...


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

HO scale


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

An impertinent comment, but...

Look at the guys who spend hours "weathering" their trains to make them look like they're collecting the dust and dirt of the real world...

_and then..._

... who worry about cleaning the dust and dirt of the real world OFF OF their model trains!

I have 45-year old cars on the model train table downstairs, with the natural "dust of aging" on them. Looks ok to me.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

A soft mascara brush works real well, and depending on the equipment, sometimes follow up with air (compressor). I’m lucky that my train room is isolated (in its own room), but most of my locos are kept in a drawer for dust protection...cheers


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

In all the years of my HO room size layout, not one time did I
lift a finger to dust. Why? It made my buildings, trains
and other scenic effects even more realistic. Of course,
I regularly ran my track cleaning car but it only
removed dirt from the rail heads...what was between
the rails was of no interest.

Now, having said that, I would add that my layout was
in a 24/7 climate controlled room. Very little ambient
dust. A layout in an area
with open windows or other outside air exposure may
need a lot of attention.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm with those who don't dust, as a rule. If I'm going to paint something, install a detail part or light, change a decal or whatever, I will clean it up then (soft brush and a hand held vacuum with a brush attachment) but that's it.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I've tried the huge makup brush to clean my trains. I find a snow shovel to be about as easy to use. Ya can't really get that brush into areas like the walkways behind the hand rails or the cab area of a steamer.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, they work for me. I suggest using it a little more aggressively.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> I've tried the huge makup brush to clean my trains. I find a snow shovel to be about as easy to use. Ya can't really get that brush into areas like the walkways behind the hand rails or the cab area of a steamer.


There’s different sizes. You can use smaller ones to get into those areas. New, soft paintbrushes work also but they need to be of good quality so they don’t shed bristles. 

I don’t like dust on my models or layout but will admit dusting can turn into a full time job.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> I've tried the huge makup brush to clean my trains. I find a snow shovel to be about as easy to use. Ya can't really get that brush into areas like the walkways behind the hand rails or the cab area of a steamer.


It might be embarrassing for you, but try visiting the makeup section. You can find a size that will suit. Because they're all designed to be used on skin, they're all very soft.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Different tools for different jobs. Brushes come in all sizes. Some, the smaller ones, are intended for fine details, just like on our trains. They require a steady hand, patience, determination, some experimentation, and risk. If it takes several minutes to weather an item of rolling stock with paints washes or weathering powders, it should probably take close to that long to clear them of unwanted dust.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> It might be embarrassing for you, but try visiting the makeup section. You can find a size that will suit. Because they're all designed to be used on skin, they're all very soft.


I received a small makeup brush in the mail from Mr Muffins Trains. They sent it out as a gift...nice surprise...

Tom


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

J.Albert1949 said:


> An impertinent comment, but...
> 
> Look at the guys who spend hours "weathering" their trains to make them look like they're collecting the dust and dirt of the real world...
> 
> ...


The dust in your house is not scale. :laugh:


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Ron045 said:


> J.Albert1949 said:
> 
> 
> > An impertinent comment, but...
> ...


Yes, weathering and house dust are two different things. We don’t allow dust to accumulate on the other things in our home. Why would we allow it on our trains? 
It’s not necessarily prototypical either. Most passenger cars and locomotives did take a trip on the wash track every now and then.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> I've tried the huge makup brush to clean my trains. I find a snow shovel to be about as easy to use. Ya can't really get that brush into areas like the walkways behind the hand rails or the cab area of a steamer.


For those harder to get to areas, I use a small soft hobby paint brush....always lots of those around.....


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Krieglok said:


> I received a small makeup brush in the mail from Mr Muffins Trains. They sent it out as a gift...nice surprise...
> 
> Tom


Mr Muffin is selling the brushes now I believe for $3.50.


----------

